# Ausgabe von "net use [LW]: auswerten



## Chamäleon (3. März 2009)

Ich habe das Problem, daß ich auf unseren Firmenrechnern bei jedem Start die verbundenen Netzlaufwerke überprüfen und gegebenenfalls neu anlegen möchte.

Dazu wurde bislang immer die Ressource mittels >>net use [LW]: /d<< getrennt und dann neu angelegt.

Was ich nun haben möchte, ist die Möglichkeit, eine verbundene Ressource zu prüfen. Dazu gebe ich nun >>net use [LW]: << ein. Das Problem ist nun, wie ich die Rückgabe in einer CMD auswerten kann.
Die Antwort des Kommandos sieht wie folgt aus

Lokale Name [LW]:
Remotename: \\[IP-Adresse]\[Freigabename]
Ressourcentyp: Platte
usw.

Nun möchte ich irgendwie an \\[IP-Adresse]\[Freigabename] herankommen können oder aber eben prüfen, ob die zu erwartende Zeichenfolge in der Rückgabe enthalten ist -> so wie (VB) instr oder (C) strstr

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit


----------



## deepthroat (3. März 2009)

Hi.

Du könntest findstr verwenden:

```
net use <Lw>: | findstr /i /r "^Remotename.*\\remote\path"
```
Allerdings, wenn du dich mit VB schon auskennst, warum verwendest du nicht VBScript dafür?

Gruß


----------



## Chamäleon (20. März 2009)

Es hat leider eine Weile gedauert, bis ich mich wieder mit diesem Thema beschäftigen konnte.

Danke erst einmal für die Antwort.


----------

